

Tentative Debt Deal Reached - gatsby
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-07-31/senate-postpones-vote-on-reid-debt-limit-plan-as-lawmakers-continue-talks.html

======
jerrya
_Owing to the neglect of our defences and the mishandling of the German
problem in the last five years, we seem to be very near the bleak choice
between War and Shame. My feeling is that we shall choose Shame, and then have
War thrown in a little later, on even more adverse terms than at present._

\-- Winston Churchill, 1938

------
sixtypoundhound
The puppet theater continues.

However, one thing caught my eye:

"10-year Treasury notes declined 15 basis points to 2.79 percent."

That's one of the lowest real interest rates for the public debt for a major
country in long term economic history. It won't last forever.

Of course, not sure we want to emulate the other country with debt at those
levels (Japan and the lost decade).

